# Hopalong Cassidy Bike And Tricycle



## jungleterry (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello everyone , Tammy and I are looking for a couple of examples of the Hopalong Cassidy bikes . Would love to find a 26 inch but at this point looking for what ever we can find . Please let us know if you can help us out in anyway . Thanks to all who have helped us in the past too . Have a Hoppy Day .


----------



## higgens (Mar 19, 2016)

I have a extra set of 24 inch project hoppys that I might part with


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 20, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-20-...692256?hash=item3d132c8ea0:g:jxIAAOSwDuJWx8~4


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you for the leads ,you guys are always a great help.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 20, 2016)

The one on eBay is not a hoppy hate to say.


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 20, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> The one on eBay is not a hoppy hate to say.



You know it looks like your right the rear fender stays are straighter. It's closer to a Gene Autry bike but those were made by Monark not Rollfast.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 20, 2016)

Gotta be careful on them they are # on the seat tube to be real


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 20, 2016)

thank you I'm learning


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 20, 2016)

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 21, 2016)

very nice ,really like the 26 inch for sure to ride .Still looking but i have a few leads so far .Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## AMF Rocketeer (Feb 4, 2020)

Interested if you want to sell the trike :]


----------



## Infared (Apr 12, 2020)

higgens said:


> I have a extra set of 24 inch project hoppys that I might part with



Any parts for a 20" boys hoppy?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 12, 2020)

I will sell everything for 2000.00


----------

